# is this normal?



## jobie (Apr 22, 2005)

hi

i'm a bit worried as over the past few days i've noticed one of my twins (now 4 months) seems to have her tongue sticking/hanging out of her mouth quite often, she often does this when she's relaxed. i'm paranoid she has a syndrom or something, or is this normal

thanks

jo


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

To be honest I would have to see her! It maybe that she is learning that she can move her toungue around..or she could be teething.

If no better in a week see your HV/GP or sooner if you are concerned in any way

Jxx


----------



## jobie (Apr 22, 2005)

thanks

i am concerned and am seeing my hv tomorrow..the more i think about it, the more i realise shes been doing it for ages. she looks absolutely normal otherwise and maybe i'm just being paranoid 

jobie


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Let me know how you get on if you can

Jxx


----------



## jobie (Apr 22, 2005)

i saw a different hv today, she said she doesn't know why she's doing it, could just be habbit, but if i'm still concerned to see gp.

dh thinks it's nothing to worry about and that she's doing it out of comfort and habbit, as she tends to do it more when relaxed.

i'll keep an eye on her over next few weeks before i see my gp...think i may be stressing for nothing! 

jobie xx


----------

